
Flip a coin - d4nc00per
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#safe=active&q=flip+a+coin
======
dimodi9
Why do people submit articles like these, it seems useless.

~~~
grzm
If you think the submission is inappropriate for HN, flag it and move on. Or
if you're new to HN, take some time to get to know the community and its
behavior. You may want to review the guidelines again, which mentions
refraining from commenting that submissions are inappropriate, as well as
avoiding gratuitous negativity.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dimodi9
Oh sorry - yes, I am new to the community, thank you for the link. I'll read
over the guidelines. How do you flag something?

~~~
grzm
If you have enough karma, you'll see a "flag" link under the submission title.
I think the threshold is 20, (so you'd need 21) though I may be mistaken.

As you're new, I'd be hesitant to flag too many submissions, even after you
have enough karma. Take the time to get to know the community more, and its
standards.

You may want to review this as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

